# My Dilbert mask I made from scratch



## Robert VanTol (Oct 19, 2012)

This is a foam and felt dilbert mask I made a few years ago.. It was my first crack at making something special for Halloween. The think is it went over so well I am now expected to come up with something better this year. Any Ideas? Must be Office / Work freindly..

Here are some more pictures of the costume and some building instructions: http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-Dilbert-Costume-Just-Glue-Foam-Felt/


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

how did you see out of it?! Very nice btw!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome on so may levels


----------



## Robert VanTol (Oct 19, 2012)

If you click the link there are more details on the construction but basically there is a slit in the mask where the "eyeball" meets the rim of the glasses. Since the glasses are black it hides the slit. 

Here is a closeup: http://www.instructables.com/files/deriv/FSX/Z3VR/H8C5TCGZ/FSXZ3VRH8C5TCGZ.MEDIUM.jpg


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahaha, that really made me smile! Great work. It looks super.


----------

